# Just some of my mice. **More Pictures**



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so here are some of my mice... =]

Here is Disney. A black merle doe. Shes a sweetie! 









Here is River Rock. A blue merle buck









Here is Alise one of my satin agouti does. 









Mask: Black Satin Merle Buck









Tink: Black Roan Doe









Alexis: RY Roan Doe









Twilight: Blue Satin Doe (shes a baby in this picture)









And here is my lovely Himilayan buck. My first color pointed mouse. I am so excited to have his first litter comming up! =] He was a surprise in his litter. Him and his himi sister. Mom was a black merle(disney) and his dad was a black self out of brindle lines. 









There is a sneak peek of a FEW of my MANY mice =] More pictures to come Im sure.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so interesting-looking! I don't see roans often. Does Disney have wheeltail?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I adore Merles!! The only gene I am truely jealous that we don't have over here!!!

W xx

P.S That looks like wheeltail to me too!!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

She did when she was younger. It flattened out. I wish she would have kept it I thought it was very cute and added character. But I guess its a good thing she doesnt have it even though I liked it. I have had comments on how nice my roans are and that people dont see them often. I have them pop up ALL the time. I have them everywhere  I forgot to post my prettiest roan doe so i will now.

This is my Pixie. Shes an agouti roan and i think she is just adorable. She has work to do as far as type goes but shes a perfect roan. =] NO solid spots.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely mice-Pixie has such a sweet mouth! I want Merle too ): Maby in the future a bunch of us can get together and import a load of mice into the UK from the US??


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I would love to go the other direction. =] It would be awesome to do a big swap =]


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Fun Family Rodentry said:


> I wish she would have kept it I thought it was very cute and added character.


Don't you think it's painful? Having broken my tailbone, I can't imagine that a permanent (or nearly permanent) bending of the spine could be pain-free. 



Fun Family Rodentry said:


> This is my Pixie. Shes an agouti roan and i think she is just adorable. She has work to do as far as type goes but shes a perfect roan. =] NO solid spots.


You're right that she's adorable, but she's not a perfect roan, unfortunately, at least as per the AFRMA and ECMA's standards (the only clubs I know for certain that have roan standardized). In these clubs, there's more to roan than not having solid spots. You have to match the color, too. For example, a black roan has to be black, a blue roan has to be blue, and so forth. To be an agouti roan, she is terribly dark (she should be bright and fiery like a good agouti). The color is as important as the roaning. Still, she's adorable!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

She is more agouti in person. In my opinion shes a perfect roan. Nice even coloring. Shes what I would like to see in an agouti roan. I breed mostly for myself as it is. I strive for type but that will be a slow process. But as of now I do not show so as far as she goes, I love her.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You should love her. She is beautiful! 

How are her toes? I notice that all the other roans have unpigmented toes.


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

you know.. ive never looked. I will have to =] She is very light compared to my other agouti roans. Course the rest of them are satin.  But i will check her toes and let you know.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Super!

Of the roans I have seen in person, none of them have had as even roaning as Pixie, which is why I ask if it extends to the toes.

BTW, sorry to bombard you with technical questions about your roans. There aren't many of them on this forum. :lol:


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so I went out to check and yes she has pigment on her feet. They are mainly white but they have a few agouti hairs on them. So yes she has roaning on her feet too. Its light but its there.

And no problem with the questions. =] I like questions. As long as I can answer them!! lol


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok so I have more pictures. =] The boys were the main focus today but there are some girls in there too.

This is my Edward.  He is my FIRST pointed buck and i love him! Hes a himilayan. 

















Here is Edwards sister/girlfriend :lol: Bella. Shes is a himilayan as well. Cant wait for siamese! 









This is Jake. He is a black roan buck. He is still young and a total cutie pie! =] His first litter was just born so we will see how his babies turn out.  









Here is River Rock AKA River. He is a blue merle. He does not have the best type but I think he is cute as a button!  

















This is Emmet. He is an agouti brindle buck. He has poor markings and not great type but hes still a baby and his type may improve. He is my only brindle buck at the moment so I am hoping that he will have some nice kids. =] 

















This is my love bug AND MISTER OCTOBER IN THE AFRMA MOUSE CALENDAR   his name is Mask. Hes a BIG squishy boy and I love him to pieces. He is a black merle buck. 









This is Twilight. She is one of my favorite does. Shes a little on the small side but is well put together in my opinion(keep in mind I started with pet store mice and have come a long way with type). She is a blue satin doe  

















And thats about it for now. =] Hope you enjoy. I love to hear what people think of my mice! =]


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Mask <3 
WANNTS!!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea I love him. Hes adorable isnt he??


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, very


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Edward, Bella, Jake, Emmett.........I think there is a theme here :lol: :lol: 
x


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

tratallen said:


> Edward, Bella, Jake, Emmett.........I think there is a theme here :lol: :lol:
> x


You really think so?  I think it was a co-inky dink  
(you forgot twilight!)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The big question FFRodentry (and Megs).....which is your favourite mouse? Edward or Jake? 

So sorry FFR, your mice are very cute   
x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I love the roman noses on River, and Edward. I looooove roman noses on animals~


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

love Jake!!!!! omg his just like his namesake lol hunk of a mouse!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

tratallen said:


> Edward, Bella, Jake, Emmett.........I think there is a theme here :lol: :lol:
> x


 You forgot twilight in that list   and yes there is a a theme. I will do it till i run out of names... then use a new theme. =]


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

tratallen said:


> The big question FFRodentry (and Megs).....which is your favourite mouse? Edward or Jake?
> 
> So sorry FFR, your mice are very cute
> x


Edward for sure is my favorite in these mice... Jake in the movie =] That boy makes my drool... lol Id rob the cradle for him :lol: 

Rasputin, I love the roman noses too. On my mice anyways.. I have a few more with them. I am trying to breed it into everyone.

And thankyou everyone for the compliments. I like my mice. They have come a long way. Im happy to see others like them =]


----------

